# Lloyds Captain Registers



## verneukpan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Lloyds Captain Registers help needed*

Hi There

I am trying to find out where I can get more information about my 3 family members who were all Master Mariners in succesion. 

Neil John MacAlister / McAlister born 13 November 1921 Glasgow, died 1984 South Africa (Merchant Navy) Master Mariner L.43307
Neil MacAlister survived the sinking of the Dalesman and was captured while still a Merchant Navy Cadet Officer. He was interned Marlag und Milag Nord (Milag Section), Westertimke (Tarnstedt), Germany. His Prisoner of War Number was 3281. 
He was also on the Queen Mary and the Q2 as an officer I think.
Before he died he was with Unicorn lines and was Captain of ..... my mind has gone blank - it was a car carrier. He was also with De Beers and as stationed at Tristan da Cunha on crayfish factory ship.

John McAlister born 1882 Kames, Argyllshire died 19 December 1935 Bute. Merchant Navy. Master Mariner certificate no: 004903 Appointed Master Mariner 27 November 1911- Apparently he recieved an MBE or OBE not sure.
I have no idea what ships he was on.

Neil McAlister born 1849 Tigneabruiach, Kames, Argyll, Scotland died 1929 (Merchant Navy) - I have no idea what ship he was on or his certificate number.

I just want to find out more about their Naval Career and what ships they were command of.
thanks
Heather
South Africa


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Could this be the First World War medal entitlement foe a Neil McAlister although the dates don’t match ?

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8489952&queryType=1&resultcount=1

Could this be the second World War medal entitlement for a Neil McAlister MacAlister although again the dates don’t match ?

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4489638&queryType=1&resultcount=1


http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4489637&queryType=1&resultcount=1

could this be the First World War medal entitlement for John 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8489946&queryType=1&resultcount=4


Ray


----------



## verneukpan (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Ray 
I am checking this out now - fantastic -thanks so much.
If you lived closer I would kiss you and send you a bunch of flowers(Frogger)
going to order them now
thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Heather 
This may also be of interest
Neil MACALISTER His seaman’s pouche is is the TNA in piece BT 372/141/96 disA No R172623 MACALISTER N 13/11/1921 GLASGOW
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ATLN=7&Highlight=,MACALISTER,N&accessmethod=0

Ray


----------



## verneukpan (Feb 4, 2012)

oh wow - what is a seamans pouche?
After he died in 1984, literaly soon after he came ashore, his wife got rid of all his naval stuff including his medals, his compass and all we have is his Masonic leather pouch and apron that belonged to his father. My eldest son is John MacAlister. Apparently they changed the spelling of the surname to become posh.
Thank you soooo much.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello 
A seaman’s pouche is an envelope in which there should be some details, I say some details as they are very hit and miss sometimes can hold quite a lot and others very little, you pays your monies and takes a chance but usually have a photograph albeit a mug shot, what a pity that his merchant navy medals and other items were disposed of, as theses are almost irreplaceable , and a reminder of the great service that they preformed for there country during the wars 

Regards the Masonic regalia you may be able to glean some information from the lodge that he was in 

Ray


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Neil MacAlister signed on the “Queen Mary “ in Southampton 9th December 1952 as Inter/3/Officer he was 31 years of age with 14 ½ years service his height was 5’ – 9” the ship arrived New York 21st December 1952, having sailed from Southampton 16th December 1952, he was still signed on when the ship arrived again in New York 5th January 1953, having sailed from Southampton 31st December 1952

Neil MacAlister signed on the “Queen Elizabeth “ in Southampton 2nd March 1955 as Jnr 2nd Officer he was 31 years of age with 17 years service, The sship arrived New York 4th April 1955 having sailed from Southampton, he was still signed on when the ship arrived again New York 19th April 1955

He did several trips on “Caroina” in 1951/52 . Chief officer on the “Assyria” in 1955 October, 3trips on the “Fort Cadotte” in 1948/49, to mention but a few 
Ray


----------



## verneukpan (Feb 4, 2012)

Ray
Thank you so much- you have made my DECADE.....you have no idea how thankful I am. 
I run the largest genealogy website in South Africa called Ancestry24 and will be giving you some Huge recimmendations. 
Being the officially researcher on The South African Verson of "Who do you think you are" I am humbled at how ignorant I am about researching Naval History.
I grew up living next door to a house owned by the Royal Navy and every 4 years we had new neighbors. The one lot of naval folk that lived next door was the Admirals chauffeur. He is now almost 90 years old and still alive and well living near the new Forest - him and his wife lost a baby and I became their godchild. Someone must have known that one day I would marry someone whose ancestry was steeped in Naval Career.
PS. - have emailed off for Neil's seamans pouch.
If you ever need any help from the South African Archives, please do not hesitate to ask.
All the best
Heather


----------



## verneukpan (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Ray
We know he was a member of the Toxteth lodge in Liverpool but we think in later years he gave it all up.
My youngest son Ian just turned 22 is keen to join the Brotherhood and carry on with the family tradition.
Warm regards
Heather


----------

